# Which type of rider would you rather be?



## Ghost234 (Jun 1, 2010)

I'm just curious what type of rider you feel is more dangerous in a GC role. A typical GC race would be a 3-5 stage race with 1 TT, 3-4 road races and possibly a crit. 

1) Rider with a strong FTP (and w/kg) but is able to launch several semi-powerful attacks while climbing at threshold. 

2) Rider with a FTP 10-20w higher than rider 1, but is limited in his ability to launch many attacks when riding at threshold.


----------



## bytewalls (Feb 14, 2010)

Rider 1, especially in a Grand tour. This is contador, his attacks don't kill you but the 5, 6, 7, 8 of them he can put in you will. Rider 2 is like Ulrich or Evans.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

Rider 2 is more versatile in that they can compete well in classics, likely tt quite well and can take on a significant team support role when needed


----------



## hansonator69 (Apr 20, 2011)

Rider 2, only to dish out pain in a TT after suffering on climbs to keep up.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

I'll take #2 for $1000 Alex...

The first rider is a climber...but anywhere else is going to struggle (such as the Tour). If all you train for is one race a year, that's great...for the rest of the season it can be detrimental.


----------



## plx (Mar 28, 2011)

bytewalls said:


> Rider 1, especially in a Grand tour. This is contador, his attacks don't kill you but the 5, 6, 7, 8 of them he can put in you will. Rider 2 is like Ulrich or Evans.


Alberto Contador is at 6.4 w/kg which equals 395 watts FTP
He only needs one attack to kill his enemy


----------

